# can someone explain why no on chamois ?



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

not used one for many many years, but what's the negative about them.

even some say meg's drying towel isn't good either.


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

meguiars water magnet i find is great, thats just my opinion


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

It is said that "real" chamois leather contains residues from the tanning process which will strip the wax from the car.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Seem to have lost a few replies here since this morning :?

As mighTy has pointed out the tanning oils in a natural chamois will tend to drag the wax off the paint - this only applies to the premium grade waxes and not the synthetic waxes/sealants which will remain unaffected by a natural chamois.

Something was said earlier today (missing post) that a natural chamois could scratch the paint; it could, but so could any other drying medium...chamois. microfibre towels, blades etc.

Keep your drying "whatevers" in a good and clean condition and you'll have no problems 

Dave


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

DAVE,

Whats your view on using a water blade?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

thanks all.

waterblades aren't well reviewed, but i enjoy using mine as it takes off massive sheets of water after washing and makes drying alot easier.

i do make sure the blade it clean, the surface is clean and free from grit/ dirt.

but i would like to hear dave opinion ;-)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> DAVE,
> 
> Whats your view on using a water blade?


I really don't like them. Seen a few cars that have long parallel scratches that I believe have been caused by these blades. The owners of those cars did use blades.

Whilst any drying medium has the potential to cause scratches, there's not a lot of "give" in a silicon blade if some grit gets caught between paint and blade.

If you do use one, wipe blade after each pass.

Dave


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> wipe blade after each pass.
> Dave


This is what i do, as well as applying as little pressure as possible.

I find i still have to go over the whole car with a microfiber cloth as well though.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> there's not a lot of "give" in a silicon blade if some grit gets caught between paint and blade.


EXACTLY what happened with my first TT. The wind blew a piece of grit onto the blade as I was drying just as I swiped it down the bonnet, it left a horrible long scratch. I dumped the blade shortly after and only use it for the glass now.

I use one of THESE for the bodywork these days.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > there's not a lot of "give" in a silicon blade if some grit gets caught between paint and blade.
> ...


Daft question, can you cut these up ? its just a bit on the H-U-G-E size


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Daft question, can you cut these up ? its just a bit on the H-U-G-E size


You could always fold it over a few times [smiley=idea.gif] :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

qooqiiu said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Daft question, can you cut these up ? its just a bit on the H-U-G-E size
> ...


Thats what I do at the moment.


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

i have a synthetic chamoix, which is softer than a real leather. also no chemicals. sadly though it cannot be made anymore as there was a chemical in the manufacturing process that polluted too much. and the new one is rubbish.

i used a blade once on an old car and it scratched it.

also used a megs cloth and it didnt dry anywhere near as well as my 6year old synthetic chamoix.

what does work well then ???


----------

